# New A/B/C/D buttons on the Premiere remote in HME



## wmcbrine

I'm not talking about the QWERTY keys -- I haven't found out how or whether they're supported in HME yet (they don't seem to be in TiVo's own HME apps) -- but rather the multi-colored buttons in a row above the number pad on the Premiere's remote. The codes for these are forwarded to HME apps, but only from the Premiere (even though the Premiere's remote will work to control older TiVos, and vice versa).

Interestingly, the codes have already been given names, in the version of the HME protocol document that accompanied version 1.4.1 of the Java HME SDK, from 2007. But AFAIK, the Premiere is the first time they've actually been implemented (unless maybe the Comcast TiVo software has them?). They don't seem to be defined in the SDK code itself, either, although I had them in HME for Python, since it's based on the doc. 

KEY_OPT_A = 56
KEY_OPT_B = 57
KEY_OPT_C = 58
KEY_OPT_D = 59


----------



## Allanon

The Comcast remote does have A,B,C,D buttons plus it also has an On Demand button.


----------



## SNJpage1

I was hopeing that those buttons were learnable but the tivo live tech chat guy said they aren't. I wanted to program them for the different inputs on my receiver that I use as a switcher. That's the only thing missing from the Tivo remote that I use.


----------

